# Mahogany garage door refinish using General Finishes



## MikeCalifornia

I'm a big fan of all things General Finishes, especially the exterior waterbase products. I finished these doors today. Stripped with multiple festool sanders 40-120 grit. 3-4 coats of Exterior Cedar with Exterior WB Poly, 1:2 ratio. Then 3 coats of exterior poly semigloss. I love the smoothness that this product has, it feels like a conversion varnish. Sprayed with my G15 AAA with 311 tip. The third pic is one coat toner on right, second on left.


----------



## Brushman4

Great looking job! How long do you warranty this finish?


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Brushman4 said:


> Great looking job! How long do you warranty this finish?


Not sure? I don't offer a warranty. The first set of exterior doors that I used this system on three years ago still looks new. I just tell my clients to inspect the doors each year. If they notice the finish is dulling, then its time to call me to shoot more clear, should not need to strip anymore if maintained every 2-3 years.


----------



## PNW Painter

Mike, Which GF product did you use on these garage doors? I’ve got a set of exterior doors coming up and I wanted to use GF products. The only exterior rated products I found on GF website were Exterior 450 and Conversion Varnish. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia

PNW Painter said:


> Mike, Which GF product did you use on these garage doors? I’ve got a set of exterior doors coming up and I wanted to use GF products. The only exterior rated products I found on GF website were Exterior 450 and Conversion Varnish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waterbase 450 stain and clears


----------



## PNW Painter

Thanks Mike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize

Nice work


----------



## PACman

PNW Painter said:


> Mike, Which GF product did you use on these garage doors? I’ve got a set of exterior doors coming up and I wanted to use GF products. The only exterior rated products I found on GF website were Exterior 450 and Conversion Varnish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


conversion varnish for exterior? Gulp.


----------



## paintguy80

Nice work!


----------



## Wolfgang

PACman said:


> conversion varnish for exterior? Gulp.


Pac is right. No way ever would I use conversion varnish on the doors. 2 part finish and a slow dry time that will be tackier than heck while it dries. Plus, you'd almost have to spray it on because of the limited pot life. Don't want to mix up a quart or gallon and have it set in the can. Also, despite it's abilities to give you a nice, furniture quality, hard finish; not really sure about it being exposed to sun, rain, and general weathering. A lot of money for something you're not sure is going to work or not.

Pac, more than likely, can give you an idea of what products he's familiar with. He also lives in a part of the country that experiences extreme temperature and weather changes.


----------



## Tprice2193

Tone with alcohol based dyes, 2-3 coats waterlox original. light sand Two coats of waterlox marine.


----------



## PNW Painter

According to the GF website the Conversion Varnish is a two component, post-catalyzed urethane product. Since it’s Waterbased I guess it’s not really a true Conversion Varnish, which is probably why its an indoor/outdoor rated product.

Here’s a link to the GF Conversion Varnish webpage:
https://generalfinishes.com/wood-fi...and-sanding-sealers/enduro-conversion-varnish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPD

MikeCalifornia said:


> I'm a big fan of all things General Finishes, especially the exterior waterbase products. I finished these doors today. Stripped with multiple festool sanders 40-120 grit. 3-4 coats of Exterior Cedar with Exterior WB Poly, 1:2 ratio. Then 3 coats of exterior poly semigloss. I love the smoothness that this product has, it feels like a conversion varnish. Sprayed with my G15 AAA with 311 tip. The third pic is one coat toner on right, second on left.


Whoa those are STUNNING!!!! I'm right there with ya on the GF fan train. Great job Mike  !!


----------



## lacquerman

PNW Painter said:


> Mike, Which GF product did you use on these garage doors? I’ve got a set of exterior doors coming up and I wanted to use GF products. The only exterior rated products I found on GF website were Exterior 450 and Conversion Varnish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do NOT use conversion varnish!!!! Im not familiar with GF but SIKKENS 123 is a solid product. On exterior doors (at least in areas with drastic temp. changes, or a lot of direct sunlight) i find a simple stain is best and I like to set the client up on a yearly maintanence schedule and hit it with a coat of oil. It avoids the costly repair of a deteriorating top coat such as varnish.


----------



## thepm4

Nice work Mike


----------

